# MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube



## calvinfan (Apr 16, 2013)

*MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube*
Brand : MoYu (魔域) 
Name : HuanYing (幻影)
Size : 57x57x57mm
Testing Prototype Color : White body

魔域幻影比赛三阶魔方是由国际顶尖魔方设计师（费付聪）设计，为魔友提供最强悍的正逆容错性能，最高的稳定性，最防止POP的结构。最适合用于参加顶尖魔方赛事。如果你想刷刷世界记录。购买魔域幻影是你最佳的选择。
MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube is designed by our China brilliant designer, Mr. Fei Fu Cong (费付聪).
The adverse corner-cutting goes all the way to 1/2 piece ! With anti-poping system, POP is not easy. Essential for speed cube.
If you wanna break the records, get you one ! 

*<<<10 TESTERS WANTED !>>>*
For those interested, please leave your name, email and WCA records in the thread below.
Closing time : 20 Apr 24:00 am ( Hong Kong time )
*PS: izovire will announce the results.*
Thanks for your support. Cheers. ^^


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Noah Arthurs
WCA Records: 38.02 3BLD (US NR) and 12/13 MBLD NAR, 17.94 3x3 average
Cubing Email: [email protected]
WCA Profile


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2013)

Sounds interesting, but I don't want to publicly post my email.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Jayden McNeill
WCA records: 2.59 2x2 average, 10.94 3x3 average, 19.01 3x3 OH average.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 16, 2013)

Owen said:


> Sounds interesting, but I don't want to publicly post my email.



That's a good reason to use your youtube email, since everyone knows that based on the name of your channel.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, why not.

Name: Amos Tay
WCA Records: 10.15 3x3 average, 41.58 3x3 BLD single
Email: [email protected]


----------



## moralsh (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd only want to test this cube if you are interested on the input of a slow cuber, as my official average is just 30.63 (I do mid twenties now), sounds really interesting!

Edit: I could also pass the cube to some other Madrid based spanish cubers with half or less my averages

Name: Raúl Morales
email: moralsh at gmail.com


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Jonathan Grayum
WCA records: 13.12 3x3 average, 25.31 3x3OH average - http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011GRAY02
Email: [email protected]


----------



## TheTurtleman9 (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Royce Sato
WCA Records: 15.58 3x3 - http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SATO03
Email: [email protected]


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 16, 2013)

Jianhan Choong

10.19 3x3 single, 1:17 megaminx average, 3:18 6x6 mo3, ~4:45 7x7 mo3

[email protected]


----------



## Applecow (Apr 16, 2013)

Adrian Lehmann

[email protected]

9,46 3x3 single, 11,39 3x3 Average, 43,38 3x3 Blindfolded


----------



## raulsocal (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Raul Sanchez
Personal records: 5.33 2x2 average, 14.94 3x3 average, 35.09 3x3 OH average. (not went to a WCA competition since 2011, coming back this year)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 16, 2013)

The picture reminds me of the Witlong without the second part to the centers.


----------



## samkli (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Samuel Klingström
WCA Records: 10.66 3x3 single, 12.06 3x3 average 2012KLIN03
Email:[email protected]


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Marcel Poots

I represent the slow people of the cubing comunity. And.. I make awesome review video's (ahum...)

WCA single 3 X 3 : 29.38 seconds
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Anthony (Apr 16, 2013)

Anthony Brooks

WCA Times:
3x3: 6.93 single; 8.63 average
3x3 OH: 13.36 single; 17.45 average

[email protected]


----------



## Carrot (Apr 16, 2013)

Oscar Roth Andersen

WCA times:
3x3x3: 9.11 single, 12.22 avg
Pyraminx: 1.36 single(wr), 2.96 avg(wr)
Megaminx: 50.21 single(5th in world), 54.13 avg(4th in world)
(because mega and pyra are related to 3x3x3 xD )

[email protected]


----------



## ybs1230 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yu Byeong Seon

WCA times
3x3x3 : 9.15 single 10.56 avg

[email protected]


----------



## crappycuber (Apr 16, 2013)

*MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube - 10 TESTERS WANTED !*

Does anyone else think it looks like a witlong


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 16, 2013)

Chris hardison
WCA records none never been able to go to a comp
[email protected]
Average is in the 40s


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Odp: MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube - 10 TESTERS WANTED !*

IT Looks pretty much like a C4 WitLong except that it doesn't have inside shells preventing from popping and the torpedoes are like in DaYan cubes. 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Razorcube (Apr 16, 2013)

I dont have a wca reocrd as i havnt eneterd any compotitions yet and i would like to test it out.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Theodore Tan
Email: [email protected]
WCA ID: never been to a competition


----------



## TP (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Thomas Pettersson
Email: xxx
WCA records:


----------



## Razorcube (Apr 16, 2013)

Name : joshua hudson
Email : [email protected] [email protected]
WCA ID : dont have, havnt eneterd any compotitions. my PB is 42 seconds

I make youtube videos.


----------



## yockee (Apr 16, 2013)

Calvin, if you don't have all 10 testers, I'd be glad to make a video. 

Name: Phil Golub
[email protected]
No WCA ID, but I average 14 - 15 sec.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 16, 2013)

[email protected] 

No WCA ID but 13.72 PB 3x3


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 16, 2013)

Alex Lau

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011LAUA01

Official records:
7.78 3x3 avg, 6.85 single
10.41 OH single

[email protected]


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Brandon Lin
Email: [email protected]
WCA records:
16.32 square-1 average, 12.55 single, official 5/5 multibld, 16.65 3x3 official average


----------



## TandborsteN (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Thomas Wikström Karlsson
WCA: Got none, but avrage about 30-35 and got a PB on 21s.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ncube (Apr 16, 2013)

looks awfully like a witlong...


----------



## uvafan (Apr 16, 2013)

Eli Lifland
10.08 3x3 Single, 11.39 3x3 Average (this was done three days ago as of now, so the official results are not up on the website yet.) - Second fastest ZZ Method user in the world
[email protected]


----------



## tintinwrc (Apr 16, 2013)

Name : Savard Quentin
WCA times (single/avg) : 3x3 16.25/17.89 OH : 25.69/32.28 BLD : 2:43.05 
[email protected] 

I'm french so it could be good to have someone who can speak about this cube with the french cubers.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2013)

if i get chosen do i have to make a review video or something

Ben Whitmore
2.34 2x2 average, 9.05 3x3 single, 11.96 average
[email protected]





<----- rest of wca stuff there


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Antoine Cantin
WCA Records: 7.16 Canadian 3x3 NR single, 10.09 avg. 11.75 NR OH single and 16.10 NR average.
email: [email protected]

Youtube: antoineccantin, 725 subscribers.

PS: I'm perfectly french/english bilingual


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Collin Burns
WCA Records: 9.89 3x3 average, 8.16 3x3 single, 18.46 One-Hand average, 14.21 One-Hand single
13th in US for 3x3, 72nd in the world for 3x3, 42nd in US for 4x4, 56th in the US for 2x2 -- All Averages
Email: [email protected]

I also have a decent-sized youtube channel with over 700 subscribers.


----------



## theace (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Akshay Rao
WCA Records: 23.64 3x3 Avg, 18.42 Single; 1:48 3BLD, 40.82 OH Avg, 34.63 OH Single.
Cubing email: [email protected]

I have YouTube Channel too and I usually post unboxings. As I'm not reallyinterested in keeping the cube myself, I could pass it on to Dharmesh (Sub 10 3x3 avg), Bhargav (Sub 16 OH avg), Mande (Near 1:00 BLD avg) and other people who could be potential reviewers. Most have their own YouTube channels as well.


----------



## Kaozty (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Ramble Tandar (Kaozty on youtube)
E-mail: [email protected]
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009TAND01


----------



## slocuber (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Jure Gregorc
Email: [email protected]
WCA: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GREG01
WCA records: 7.93 3x3 single, 10.76 3x3 average, 3.28 2x2 average, 19.80 3x3 OH average


----------



## Lid (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Stefan Lidström / 2008LIDS01
WCA Records: 15.28 3x3 single, 19.22 3x3 avg & Officially the fastest OH solver over 40 years.
Email:[email protected]


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Phil Yu 2010YUPH01
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 11.27 3x3 average / 13.46 OH average (NAR avg + 3rd in the World)

Lots of experience reviewing 3x3s.


----------



## zaki (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Achmad Rizki Zakaria / http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011ZAKA01
WCA Records: 10.58 3x3 single, 13.62 avg 5x5 single 1:18.71, 1:26.23 avg, 6x6 INA NR single 2:49.93	
Email:[email protected]


----------



## kurtaz (Apr 16, 2013)

Márk Vecsernyés

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008VECS01

3x3: 9,28 single, 11,40 avg,
4x4 42,97 single and 45,48avg

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Mukunth (Apr 16, 2013)

Mukunth Parthasarathy
WCA Records: 3x3: single 11.85 avg 15.82
3x3 BLD: 3:56.65
Email: [email protected]


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Cendy Cahyo Rahmat
email: [email protected]

WCA records : 
333 single = 12.88 | avg = 15.19 
333 BLD = 1:39.21
OH single = 15.16 | avg = 22.95
444 Single = 1:05.31 | avg = 1:13.16

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010RAHM02


----------



## EMI (Apr 16, 2013)

Not very special or original design in my opinion. Reminds me a bit of the Gan's Puzzle, the hollow corners look like some new Alpha cube or C4, torpedos like Dayan cubes... that doesn't mean it's bad of course


----------



## Florian (Apr 16, 2013)

Florian Kreyssig

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010KREY01

Rubik's Cube Single 9.69 Average 11.57

[email protected]


----------



## Sajwo (Apr 16, 2013)

Patryk Szewczyk
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SZEW01
Wca records: 2x2 2.38 single, 4.85 Avg
3x3 11.07 single, 12.16 Avg
4x4 46.55 Single, 53.19 Avg
email: [email protected]

I also have my speedcubing channel on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/SajwoPL so I can record unboxing and full review of the cube. Almost *7000* people is quite large audience, I think.


----------



## gc7 (Apr 16, 2013)

*tester*

Name:gc7
Wca:not available in my country wca competition(sub 15)
Email: [email protected]
Channel:http://www.youtube.com/user/greekcube7?feature=mhee


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Apr 16, 2013)

Isaac Paurus

I really dont have any good WCA records yet, because i've been to only one comp so far, and i was really slow. but i do have the UWR for the 1x1: 0.01  i would still be very interested in testing, as i think the mechanism is very interesting.

[email protected]


----------



## AndersB (Apr 16, 2013)

Anders Berggren Sjöblom

3x3: avg: 13.43 single: 11.66
OH: avg: 24.91 single: 21.93
I have also done FMC, Bld, MBld and feet, which means I do all of the 3x3 events.

Email:

```
[email protected]
```


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 16, 2013)

crappycuber said:


> Does anyone else think it looks like a witlong


 Yeah, 6 posts before yours, I already said that.


----------



## samchoochiu (Apr 16, 2013)

Samuel Chiu
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CHIU01
2x2 5.12 avg, 2.19 single
3x3 12.38 avg, 10.75 single
4x4 47.60 avg, 45.21 single
OH 18.97avg, 17.08 single

[email protected]


----------



## KCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

Kevin Costello III

36.82 4x4 average (10th in world), 7.40 3x3 single, 3:52 7x7 single

[email protected]


----------



## MisterChris (Apr 16, 2013)

Christophe Koss
Rubikschris(at)hotmail.com
Single: 22.34 avg: 26.35


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 16, 2013)

*Name:* Cornelius Dieckmann
*Email: *c.dieckmann[at]gmx-topmail.de
*3x3:* 6.84 single | 8.21 average
*3x3 OH:* 12.61 single | 15.78 average


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rami Sbahi
[email protected]
WCA Records: 9.38 3x3 Single, 11.95 3x3 Average. Also 3.3x 2x2 Average, 2.1-2.3 2x2 Single. I also have some sub 1 Feet averages at home.
EDIT: Also sub 26 OH average, sub 22-24 OH single. And 3:0x.xx BLD Single. I have some feet solves that need improvement, too.


----------



## Emily Wang (Apr 16, 2013)

Emily Wang
WCA Records: 8.52 Single, 9.84 Average; 13.88 OH Single, 17.36 OH Average (also misc. Can and NA Records for other events)
[email protected]


----------



## benskoning (Apr 16, 2013)

I am very interested as I am a cube store owner. contact me here: [email protected]


----------



## Jboogie300 (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Justin Mallari *2010MALL01*
Email: [email protected]
WCA Records: 7.33 3x3 single/9.80 3x3 average, 13.67 One Handed 3x3 average (2nd in North America, 5th in the world)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 16, 2013)

im not fast, but why not

*Name:* Ross Patrick. Svensson-Hornbostel

*Email:* [email protected]

*WCA ID:* 2012SVEN01

*Official PB Ao5:* 18.37

*UnOfficial PB Ao5:* 15.10


----------



## Hays (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Kevin Hays

WCA Records: 
6x6: Single - 1:49.46 (WR) Average - 1:55.13 (WR)
5x5: Single - 57.40 (NR) Average - 1:04.57 (NAR)
3x3: Single - 8.09 Average - 9.68

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 16, 2013)

*Name:* Yuxuan Chen
*Email:* [email protected]
*WCA:* http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHEN54
*Official WCA records:* 14.16 3x3 single, 16.07 3x3 average, 24.53 one handed single, 28.07 one handed average

I am really bad in competition. My normal times are 13-14 seconds for 3x3 and 20-22 seconds for OH.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Apr 16, 2013)

Name: Ryan Vall
WCA Records: 12.75 single, 14.92 average - See official results here.
Email: [email protected]

I have about 400 subscribers on Youtube if that means anything. Would be happy to do a video.


----------



## emolover (Apr 16, 2013)

Gimme one because you like me.


JK


Trevor Mahoney
2x2: 4.5 avg
3x3: 10.25 single, 14.x average
4x4: 41 single, bad average
5x5: 1:35, 1:44
[email protected]



iEnjoyCubing said:


> I have about 400 subscribers on Youtube if that mean anything.



Your subscribers are irrelevant, they are going to buy it wether or not you make a video on it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 16, 2013)

Landon Chu
No WCA, but 3x3 avg5 16.54, PB 14.91
Experience with Cubing videos
[email protected]


----------



## Ollie (Apr 16, 2013)

Ollie Frost
333: 21.73 Ao5
333bf: 48.22
[email protected]


----------



## Czery (Apr 16, 2013)

3x3: 11.69 single, 13.38 avg
Square-1: 16.17 single, 17.56 avg

Very excited for this new release! I still remember when FII / alphaV were the cubes to get. They could barely reverse corner cut.
It seems like cubing hardware just keeps on getting better and better.


----------



## Masimosir (Apr 17, 2013)

Horatio Woon
3x3 avg 19.29 , single 17.82
Only have had my first comp not long ago haha hope that I can try out this cube ! It looks so nice ^^
[email protected]


----------



## stevecho816 (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: SeungBeom Cho
WCA records: 8.03 3x3 single, 10.19 3x3 average , 3.14 2x2 average
Email: [email protected]


----------



## cityzach (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Zach Goldman
WCA Records: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010GOLD01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Riley Woo
WCA Records: 8.68 3x3 single, 10.38 3x3 average. 47.36 3x3 Blindfolded. Profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007WOOR01
Email: [email protected]


----------



## timeless (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: timeless 
WCA: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011CHIN02

Current Personal Records
Event	NR	CR	WR	Single	Average	WR	CR	NR 
Rubik's Cube	114	757	4236	16.03	22.62	6211	1103	165 
3x3 one-handed	52	317	1878	27.22	30.20	1467	244	44

email - [email protected]


----------



## cuberookie (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Celine
I have never entered a WCA event, but my average is around 25-27. 
Here is my youtube channel for reference. and You know my email

link: http://www.youtube.com/user/celinezzanimaxx


----------



## speedcubekid (Apr 17, 2013)

Cj Sheng 
[email protected] 
WCA: 2012SHEN02


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube - 10 TESTERS WANTED !*

Name: Brandon Fisher
Personal record/average: 3x3 6.95 pb 11.31 average of five. (Been cubing for over 5years and have never had the chance to attend a comp)
Email: [email protected]

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Vivek Baskaran
WCA id: 2012BASK02
personal 3x3 record: 18.28(my sig isnt up to date yet)
email: [email protected]


----------



## tx789 (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Aneurin Hunt
WCA records; 18.54 avg 5 New Zealand NR for pyraminx single 4.53
[email protected]


----------



## YddEd (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Eddy Shao
Email: [email protected]
WCA records: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2012SHAO01
Personal Best:
3x3: 17.02
One hand: 1:05.92
2x2: 3.18


----------



## elrog (Apr 17, 2013)

I understand that the pieces are put together differently than other puzzles (because if they were not, you'd be accussed of stealing designs), and that they are shaped a little differently, but is it really a new "mechanism"? it looks to me like it works the same way almost all other 3x3x3s do. From its looks' I'm sure it could be a pretty good cube, but what makes it any better than the rest of the cubes out there? It has a built in "torpedo" thing, but many other cubes have anti-pop mechanisms too.


----------



## RayLam (Apr 17, 2013)

收到过一个魔域，希望把颜色换成半亮。高亮的粉色太难习惯了。另外觉得这款魔方需要改进的地方太多太多了，顺滑度方面亟待改善
i recieved a moyu last week,the stickers are too bright that i can't get used to it.there're too many things hoped to prove actually.anyway,beyond or behind


----------



## YddEd (Apr 17, 2013)

RayLam said:


> 收到过一个魔域，希望把颜色换成半亮。高亮的粉色太难习惯了。另外觉得这款魔方需要改进的地方太多太多了，顺滑度方面亟待改善
> i recieved a moyu last week,the stickers are too bright that i can't get used to it.there're too many things hoped to prove actually.anyway,beyond or behind


You did??


----------



## MisterChris (Apr 17, 2013)

YddEd said:


> You did??


From what I know, the "Magic friends cube" is actually produced by MoYu, there is one with a bit of a Guhong mechanism, and one with a Zhanchi mechanism. So maybe he got one of them?


----------



## YddEd (Apr 17, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> From what I know, the "Magic friends cube" is actually produced by MoYu, there is one with a bit of a Guhong mechanism, and one with a Zhanchi mechanism. So maybe he got one of them?





RayLam said:


> 收到过一个魔域，希望把颜色换成半亮。高亮的粉色太难习惯了。另外觉得这款魔方需要改进的地方太多太多了，顺滑度方面亟待改善
> i recieved a moyu last week,the stickers are too bright that i can't get used to it.there're too many things hoped to prove actually.anyway,beyond or behind



This guy says so ^^


----------



## Zheng Zhang (Apr 17, 2013)

原来魔域一代叫幻影啊


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 17, 2013)

*Name*-Ayush Kumar
*WCA Records*-
3x3 Single:10.56,Average:13.50
3BLD:1:26.26
Square-1 Single:15.96
3x3 OH Single:17.04,Average:21.66
2x2 Single:2.82,Average:3.91
*Email*- [email protected]


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Artur Kristof

WCA records:
3x3 - Single 13.71 / Average 14.69
3x3 OH - Single 27.03 / Average 29.45
And top10 for megaminx in Poland (of course you need this information  )

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Hershey (Apr 17, 2013)

Hersh Shrivastava
WCA records: 
3x3 OH: 15.34 official average, 22nd in the world
3x3: 11.78 average
Email: hershshr[email protected]


----------



## DarioRubik (Apr 17, 2013)

Name: Dario Roa Sánchez

Email: [email protected]
Wca ID : http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2011SANC02

Personal Records: Top 50 in the world for 2x2 , 3x3,4x4 , 5x5 
4.16 3x3 single , 7,43avg5 (unofficial)


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks a lot like a Guhong v2 to me...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 18, 2013)

Jules Manalang
Rubik's Cube Single 11.06 Avg 12.92 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MANA02
email - [email protected]


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 18, 2013)

Name: Christopher Olson

2x2: 2.08 world record average
3x3 single: 7.94
3x3 average: 10.07
WCA profile: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009olso01

Email: [email protected]


----------



## RayLam (Apr 18, 2013)

YddEd said:


> You did??


i'm chinese,so i aplied to do some reviews of moyu on mf8(a chineses forum)i got it on apr.14th
我是中国人，之前在mf8申请做魔域的测评，4月14号收到模具



MisterChris said:


> From what I know, the "Magic friends cube" is actually produced by MoYu, there is one with a bit of a Guhong mechanism, and one with a Zhanchi mechanism. So maybe he got one of them?


“moyou" is "magic friends cube"you say,but i have not heard that "moyou"is produced by moyu.moyu is produced by yongjun company,and moyou is another company.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 18, 2013)

RayLam said:


> i'm chinese,so i aplied to do some reviews of moyu on mf8(a chineses forum)i got it on apr.14th
> 我是中国人，之前在mf8申请做魔域的测评，4月14号收到模具



RayLam,

Do you care to make a video for us? I would love to see the cube in action. Even if it is a mobile phone video. That would be great.


----------



## RayLam (Apr 18, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> RayLam,
> 
> Do you care to make a video for us? I would love to see the cube in action. Even if it is a mobile phone video. That would be great.


sorry,in china i cannot transport videos on youku to youtube,maybe my friend in uk can help me ,but recently he's preparing for an exam ,so i would like to do this as soon as i can


----------



## Genesis (Apr 18, 2013)

RayLam said:


> sorry,in china i cannot transport videos on youku to youtube,maybe my friend in uk can help me ,but recently he's preparing for an exam ,so i would like to do this as soon as i can


I can help you upload on YT if you do not mind =)


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) new mechanism 3x3x3 speed cube - 10 TESTERS WANTED !*



RayLam said:


> sorry,in china i cannot transport videos on youku to youtube,maybe my friend in uk can help me ,but recently he's preparing for an exam ,so i would like to do this as soon as i can



坡坡，我可以帮你把视频传到youtube
translate:I can help you upload it to my youtube channel


----------



## RayLam (Apr 18, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> 坡坡，我可以帮你把视频传到youtube
> translate:I can help you upload it to my youtube channel


thank you so much!
translate:dian nao mei you shu ru fa...da bu liao zhong wen


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Apr 18, 2013)

Reinier Schippers (Netherlands)
3x3: 8.75 single and 11.08 average (official)
3x3: 9.51 average of 12 (unofficial)
WCA:http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010SCHI01
email: [email protected]


----------



## izovire (Apr 18, 2013)

Eazoon said:


> It looks a lot like a Guhong v2 to me...



Much more like the WitYou actually. It just doesn't have those internal square discs.

Imo it doesn't 'look' that great.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Apr 18, 2013)

YT : www.youtube.com/strakerak
YT CUBING : www.youtube.com/CubingBattles
Club : Houston Cubing Club
Name : Sammy Tawakkol
Big COmpany : Forge Associates LLC

Contact me THrough Facebook or Skype

strakerak


----------



## Cuber Tyrannus (Apr 18, 2013)

Group: Cubers of the Dungeon
Group Youtube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5ExpeenmQhMlmjKZw0AdiQ
Poster: Dyllon Chowdhury (AKA Cuber Tyrannus/Dyllon)
Poster's Record Page: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013CHOW01
Personal Official Records: 3x3 single = 41.66, 3x3 average of 5 = 1:00.13, 2x2 = 14.50, 2x2 average of 5 = 21.37
Personal Unofficial Records: 3x3 single = 31.56, 3x3 Average of 5 = 41.56, 2x2 single = 9.57, 2x2 average = 13.38
Group Official Records: 3x3 single = 30.25, 3x3 average of 5 = 37.91, 2x2 single = 6.53, 2x2 average of 5 = 10.77, Pyraminx single = 12.94, Pyraminx average of 5 = 22.53
Contact through Email or Skype
Email: [email protected]
Skype: hyperian_aeo


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Apr 18, 2013)

Name Haaris Jamil

YouTube Channel: Paradox Cubing

email: [email protected]

skype: Paradox Cubing


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 18, 2013)

The corners are a lot like the Witlong I think


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 18, 2013)

Thread with title "new mech"
You're gonna get more than 10 testers lol.


I wanna do it, me me meee



Since everyone is showing off:
2nd in Aus for 3x3.


----------



## mitch1234 (Apr 19, 2013)

Name: Mitchell Lane
Email: [email protected]
Official 3x3 single and avg: 9.66 single, 10.79 avg. http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010LANE02
I have a moderatly large youtube fanbase with 946 subscribers, and making a review wouldn't be a problem. http://www.youtube.com/user/drumgod1997


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 19, 2013)

Tim Major
WCA profile: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010MAJO01
An old review I posted: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alN3Nmc064I&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Email: [email protected]

When the WitTwo 2x2 came out I had it a week early and I posted that review and gave the cube some publicity.

Edit: I had 3 continental records, I was 6th in the world in Pyraminx single and top 20 in 2x2 single (the most important WCA records)


----------



## darkerarceus (Apr 19, 2013)

Name: Duy Khuu
WCA ID: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2013KHUU01
Email: [email protected]

If you want to see my unofficial records for 3x3 just look at my signature.
My 2x2 single pb is 1.984 and ao5 is 3.192.


----------



## CY (Apr 19, 2013)

Name: Colin Yu
Email: [email protected]

I live in Hong Kong. Sorry but I haven't been to a competition before, as I just started cubing half a year ago. My 3x3 PB is 18.75 secs, and best average of 5 is 25.15 secs. (I just got it just now: (21.36), 27.55, (28.59), 25.53, 22.37) I don't know how to attach a picture, so I can't post a picture of my times up. sorry
Edit: Just got a new PB single: 18.49. I am using a SS wind

I really hope to be able to test this cube out, and make 2 reviews on it,which I will post on youtube and youku (Chinese-Mandarin and English). It looks like it has a lot of potential

Another thing is that I have 2 zhanchis, a guhong v1s and a linyun (and a bunch of crappy rubiks brands, dianshengs, etc). I like none of them, and actually prefer the witlong/ss wind. I am still deciding between them. The 25.15 sec average is with SS wind, but my 18.75 sec 3x3 solve in on the Witlong. It might be useful to take the ideas of a cuber who prefers a different feel.

I currently use F2L and 4-look OLL/PLL. Just some info about myself.


----------



## Ronxu (Apr 19, 2013)

Name: Niko Ronkainen
Email: [email protected]
3x3 avg: 14.27
Mo' stuff here


----------



## izovire (Apr 19, 2013)

As of *This* post no more emails (or other details) will be taken. The selections will be announced on Sunday around 7pm mountain time.


----------



## izovire (Apr 23, 2013)

It's not easy selecting testers. anyway, here they are:

Noah Arthurs
Phil Golub
Sammy Tawakkol
Duy Khuu
Anthony Brooks
Eli Lifland
Phil Yu
Florian Kreyssig
Kevin Costello III
Trevor Mahoney

You guys have received an email about what to do. Calvin will be sending most of the prototypes directly. I'll be getting one myself and try to chain mail it to other Youtube reviewers, or maybe host a meetup in the Denver area so many people can try it. 

Enjoy


----------



## Username (Apr 23, 2013)

izovire said:


> It's not easy selecting testers. anyway, here they are:
> 
> Noah Arthurs
> Phil Golub
> ...



Make sure to get reviews out as fast as possible


----------



## Florian (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll do a review as soon as it arrives


----------



## yockee (Apr 23, 2013)

Can't wait! Thanks Calvin!


----------



## Gallifreyancube (Apr 23, 2013)

*Aw.*

Aw, man, I wanted one to review on Youtube... Where else could i get one?


----------



## izovire (Apr 23, 2013)

Gallifreyancube said:


> Aw, man, I wanted one to review on Youtube... Where else could i get one?



I'm putting together a list of who I will chain-mail the prototype to (the one Calvin is sending to me). It will require some cooperation so one of the reviewers doesn't keep the cube (until the last person). I will have prepaid postage and envelopes inside one another. I wanted the Cubers Dungeon club to try it out too. There's a club in Houston that I selected and they just have more people. 

Other than that I think this cube will be released in May.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 24, 2013)

Florian said:


> I'll do a review as soon as it arrives



Same here.


----------



## calvinfan (Apr 24, 2013)

MoYu HuanYing Speed Cube 1st Prototpye Review (HK Now Store)




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS0rDpwaYy0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 24, 2013)

Indeed :tu

Looking good on just the corner cutting  How does it feel?


----------



## stoic (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 24, 2013)

Would be good to see the pieces (yes I know there's a CAD on the first page...)


----------



## mati1242 (Apr 24, 2013)

If it won't have the same locking up issues like Witlong C4 then I will be looking forward for this cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 25, 2013)

izovire said:


> I'm putting together a list of who I will chain-mail the prototype to (the one Calvin is sending to me). It will require some cooperation so one of the reviewers doesn't keep the cube (until the last person). I will have prepaid postage and envelopes inside one another. I wanted the Cubers Dungeon club to try it out too. There's a club in Houston that I selected and they just have more people.
> 
> Other than that I think this cube will be released in May.



Izovire, could you check your store email please. I have been mailing you all week, multiple times, sent a chat message on your site and even sent a PM here and still no reply. Sending you another mail to both addresses again now. You can reply to one of them. Thanks.


----------



## Florian (Apr 28, 2013)

@Calvin:
My tracking number doesn't seem to work :/


----------



## Username (Apr 28, 2013)

Has any tester recieved this cube yet? When will it be released to anyone? I'm wondering if I should pre-order it, or not.


----------



## calvinfan (Apr 30, 2013)

Florian said:


> @Calvin:
> My tracking number doesn't seem to work :/


Oh, what is your tracking number ?
You can try again now, 
http://app3.hongkongpost.com/CGI/mt/enquiry.jsp



Username said:


> Has any tester recieved this cube yet? When will it be released to anyone? I'm wondering if I should pre-order it, or not.


The stock, black and white, will be arrived about one week. Then, we shall start to post the pre-orders.
Thanks.


----------



## Pixel 6 (May 2, 2013)

Hey Got your email Calvin. Thanks for the sample MoYu HuanYing! Looking forward to getting it. I was out of town in Vegas when the Dayan 2x2 prototype came in... but got to check it out a few days ago. It's excellent! Expect an order from me including the Dayan 2x2 later this week. - Pixel -


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2013)

calvinfan said:


> The stock, black and white, will be arrived about one week. Then, we shall start to post the pre-orders.
> Thanks.



Hi Calvin,

Do you have a link where I can pre order this?


----------



## Username (May 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Hi Calvin,
> 
> Do you have a link where I can pre order this?



HKnowstore


----------



## Sajwo (May 2, 2013)

I just got this cube. Turns really fast and cuts corners from ~50 degrees. It's just amazing


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2013)

Sajwo said:


> I just got this cube. Turns really fast and cuts corners from ~50 degrees. It's just amazing



Sajwo, can you make a Youtube video? That would be awesome.


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2013)

Another cube to buy... I need a bigger apartment!


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2013)

Yeah, I think I am going to pre order a white one tonight


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 2, 2013)

LOL I can make my zhanchi corner cut WELLLL over 45 degrees, reverse will suffer then though  It is all in the tensions, nothing special about it, so I never go by corner cutting claims 

This one makes me curious, but I want my fangshi in the home first before I pre-order something else.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 2, 2013)

True, but if the cube is unpoppable it beats my main.

That's why I'm so interested in the shaungren and these new 3x3's coming out.


----------



## Florian (May 2, 2013)

My tracking number said the cube left hongkong, let's hope it'll come to germany very soon for me to make a review then


----------



## emolover (May 4, 2013)

I just sent the email. Sorry I didn't do it sooner, I have been focused on my school work this past week.

I am happy that I was chosen, but why was I? I am not fast, I don't have an audience, and I have not input very much of my great wealth of cubing knowledge into the world of cubing. 

There are many other cubers that are much better than me. Alex Lu, Christopher Olson, and Mitch Lane to name a few. Oh well, I don't mind. I hope it's not just because you like me.


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2013)

I've been wondering this too. People like Kevin Hays and Dario would've been great testers for the cube. What exactly WERE the selections based on? :/


----------



## emolover (May 4, 2013)

Noah Arthurs
*Phil Golub*
*Sammy Tawakkol*
*Duy Khuu*
Anthony Brooks
*Eli Lifland*
Phil Yu
Florian Kreyssig
*Kevin Costello III*
Trevor Mahoney

Who are these people on the forums? Are they fast or at the same level as me?


----------



## Noahaha (May 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> *Kevin Costello III*
> 
> Who are these people on the forums? Are they fast or at the same level as me?



Living under a rock I see.

But I agree that some of the choices are a little confusing. I think some of them have to do with specific cube clubs or something.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> I have been focused on my school work this past week.



lol



emolover said:


> I am happy that I was chosen, but why was I? I am not fast, I don't have an audience, and I have not input very much of my great wealth of cubing knowledge into the world of cubing.
> 
> There are many other cubers that are much better than me. Alex Lu, Christopher Olson, and Mitch Lane to name a few. Oh well, I don't mind. I hope it's not just because you like me.



Why did you bother to apply in the first place if you thought others were more deserving?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

I would say: be glad you were chosen and that they are giving others a chance and not just the super fast or well known people.  They never said they would only pick the fast ones, or ones with a big audience.

If you weren't picked: too bad. Better luck next time. Don't ask why, just accept it and move on


----------



## emolover (May 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Living under a rock I see.



Even after looking him up I don't thin I have ever seen this guy.



iEnjoyCubing said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you bother to apply in the first place if you thought others were more deserving?



Don't pull that crap on me!!!

Why does a bear crap in the woods?



Kattenvriendin said:


> If you weren't picked: too bad. Better luck next time. Don't ask why, just *accept it* and move on



No I can't because I am nothing special. 

Although this cube could make me something special!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

They picked you, so you ARE special just for getting picked  Just like winning the lottery really just with bigger chances of winning


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

Alternatively if you don't want it I'll gladly take if off your hands haha or some trade


----------



## ottozing (May 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> Noah Arthurs
> *Phil Golub*
> *Sammy Tawakkol*
> *Duy Khuu*
> ...



Phil Golub has a popular channel on YouTube and is known for making informative and controversial reviews.

Eli Lifland averages sub 12 with ZZ, which is cool.

Kevin Costello III is 10th in the world for 4x4 average.


----------



## YddEd (May 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> Noah Arthurs
> *Phil Golub*
> *Sammy Tawakkol*
> *Duy Khuu*
> ...



I wonder... who Trevor Mahoney is....


----------



## Bestsimple (May 4, 2013)

Who's Duy Khuu?


----------



## yockee (May 4, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Phil Golub has a popular channel on YouTube and is known for making informative and controversial reviews.



This about sums it up, although, in my case, popular doesn't necessarily mean thousands of subs. I have somewhere around 670, but a lot of people know about me because of the style of videos I make. A lot of people really hate me, but I have a trusting and true fan base. I am not world class, I average 14 - 15. Plus, I've been a really good customer of Calvin's for years.
Oh, and the cube is great, by the way!! A slight problem with the core, but otherwise a great cube. Feels nothing like the C4 as previously speculated. It feels more like a mix between a GuHong v2, LingYun, and ZhanChi.




PeelingStickers said:


> True, but if the cube is unpoppable it beats my main.
> 
> That's why I'm so interested in the shaungren and these new 3x3's coming out.



The cube is really unpoppable. I could never get this thing to pop, although I've had torpedoes pop a couple times for having the cube too loose. Mine does not cut 50 though. It just cuts 45.


----------



## emolover (May 4, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I wonder... who Trevor Mahoney is....



Probably some faggit on speedsolving.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)




----------



## YddEd (May 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> Probably some faggit on speedsolving.



Er..... well.... Ain't dat you? ,'/


----------



## darkerarceus (May 4, 2013)

YddEd said:


> emolover said:
> 
> 
> > Noah Arthurs
> ...





I wonder... who Duy Khuu is....


----------



## YddEd (May 4, 2013)

darkerarceus said:


> I wonder... who Duy Khuu is....



Damn lucky mate.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 4, 2013)

*The news about Moyu(魔域) Huanying(幻影)*

Many cubers asked me when will this cube arrive in wallbuys. I kept replying and just saw a post on Chinese magic cube forum. I hope this will help all you guys.
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=96718&extra=page=1&page=1
I have translated some important points.I tried my best to translate it ,if something were not that exactly,i hope some Chinese friend can also help.


Sorry to tell you a bad news. Since the first group of 1,000 pieces Moyu Huanying has the weakness on the surface (plastic shrink trail),it will impact the artistic outside.
We always keep the quality in perfect status, and responsible for our products,therefore,we decided to adjust mold again in order to eliminate the shrink trail on the surface.This all because we want to show best cubes to cubers.
The launch time would be delayed because of the reason. The estimated time would be Mid-May. 
We are here to say sorry for the delay to all MOYU fans who pay much attention on us.

2.About Stickers
Many testers reacted that the stickers are too bright and not convenient to watch. Therefore, we change the full bright pink into red which looks familiar with the CS half bright stickers. Meanwhile, some testers also reacted that tested stickers are too small and the corner circle is a bit small. The official stickers will be adjusted. The size would be near Dayan and Guojia. More detail, see the picture below.







3.About LOGO
The official Moyu huanying will post “魔域“in the middle of white side.





4.About Package
The package of black Moyu




The package of white Moyu





5.The authentic Moyu


----------



## Username (May 4, 2013)

Another delayed cube... Great...

No seriously, I'd rather have a delay than a bad cube.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 4, 2013)

Yes.Keep improving the quality is better for cubers


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Thanks Cherry!


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Thanks Cherry!


I am glad that i can help you.Not only to spam advertisement here but to contribute. haha. Please call me Echo


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Honestly.. two people on the same account can be confusing.. might be worth it to create your own? (contact the admin or a mod about that though, first)


----------



## Sajwo (May 4, 2013)

Unboxing and short review in Polish language


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2013)

Argh, I wish I could order this...
I'm just going to stick w/ the Shuang Ren though probably, I've overdone my cubing money quota as it is...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

That is the downside of this hobby. I need to wait a short month lol


----------



## KCuber (May 4, 2013)

emolover said:


> Even after looking him up I don't thin I have ever seen this guy.


It's me! Lol


----------



## emolover (May 4, 2013)

KCuber said:


> It's me! Lol



Who are you?

JK I know you.


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)




----------



## RubiksDude (May 5, 2013)

Noahaha said:


>




Awesome, thanks!


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 5, 2013)

One thing that is different about it (maybe cause it's a prototype) is that the outer faces look very flat. In all the other cubes I've got, you can see the internal mechanism because of plastic shrinkage. Is this the case? I like my cubes painted and at the moment I'm filing some Zhan Chi 55mms flat, what a pain.

Condolences on your phone.


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> One thing that is different about it (maybe cause it's a prototype) is that the outer faces look very flat. In all the other cubes I've got, you can see the internal mechanism because of plastic shrinkage. Is this the case? I like my cubes painted and at the moment I'm filing some Zhan Chi 55mms flat, what a pain.



The outer faces seem very flat to me. I'm not sure how to identify if the plastic shrinkage makes you able to see the mechanism though. What part of the mechanism are you talking about?


----------



## Florian (May 5, 2013)

My cube arrived in Germany yesterday , can't wait till next week, when it should finally arrive at my doorstep.


----------



## CarlBrannen (May 6, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> The outer faces seem very flat to me. I'm not sure how to identify if the plastic shrinkage makes you able to see the mechanism though. What part of the mechanism are you talking about?



If you're going to paint a cube and want a really nice finish, you have to sand the cube flat first. Here's a photo of some 55mm ZhanChi parts. The 3x3 is flat but my fingernails have scratched it up a little I'll polish it a little before painting it. But if you look at the bottom right corner, I've pointed out the sink-hole left by the internal structure. In the Zhanchi and some other Dayan cubes they have internal plates that mate together to make the corners. Those plates show up on the outside as areas where the cube surface is a little sunken. So to paint the cube the first thing to do is to lower the surface enough to hide those defects:


Side pieces have sink holes on the sides where they have pins. And the sink holes in the center caps form a square.

I guess I should add that this series of Zhan chis are built with slices taken out of the sides of the corners. I believe this will improve my finger speed for slices (I've got thick fingers).


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

ok, I just got the cube , I am currently lubing and assembling it, when I have the stickers on I'll make a review and upload it


----------



## MarcelP (May 10, 2013)

Florian said:


> ok, I just got the cube , I am currently lubing and assembling it, when I have the stickers on I'll make a review and upload it



Great! I am looking forward to that!


----------



## emolover (May 10, 2013)

I better get mine today.


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

If I could just find my charger for my camera


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Ahhhh.. just TELL us then.. text only is ok too at this point.. we need our feed  lol


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

ok, the cube is simply amazing. Just within a 100 solves I did a few sub9s which I do really really rarely on my other cubes. I also just made a new PLL-Attack PB (36,25)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Way cool!

I hope you find that charger soon


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

I had some battery left and recorded some solves until the battery ran out. Gonna upload some of the good ones, you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the review, cause after uploading them I need to get ready for clubbing.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Clubbing?

Cubing I get.. but clubbing? 

Have fun!!


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

*MoYu HuanYing AMAZING new mechanism !!! Test Solves*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ZsroqSTYQ&list=UUoRWNtdskELxuzB4nNVdI6Q&index=1

This cube is amazing !!!

I will make a review tomorrow!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Wow it is NOISY!! hahaha

I like the sound though for some reason.


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

yes the cube is very loud, but I like it


----------



## Noahaha (May 10, 2013)

*MoYu HuanYing AMAZING new mechanism !!! Test Solves*

It's crunchy in a really satisfying way. I've made it my main for 3x3, but not OH or BLD.


----------



## MarcelP (May 10, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> It's crunchy in a really satisfying way. I've made it my main for 3x3, but not OH or BLD.



Why not for OH? Because of size?


----------



## Noahaha (May 10, 2013)

*MoYu HuanYing AMAZING new mechanism !!! Test Solves*



MarcelP said:


> Why not for OH? Because of size?



I lock up too much on it from over/under turning. My FangCun is very clicky so it is more accurate.


----------



## darkerarceus (May 11, 2013)

I just got my cube today (Well, it arrived yesterday but there was noone there to sign it so I had to pick it up today ), anyhow it is really good!
It's my new main cube, my review will be coming out later today.


----------



## yockee (May 11, 2013)

I think it's a great OH cube! I'm horrible at OH though. I've recorded my review, I just have to edit it, and it will be up.


----------



## Florian (May 11, 2013)

I actually think it is quite good for OH as well!

It is brilliant!

TestSolves on the MoYu HuanYing --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ZsroqSTYQ&list=UUoRWNtdskELxuzB4nNVdI6Q


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 11, 2013)

Certainly seems like the fall of Dayan with the new Fangshi and Moyu puzzles


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 11, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Certainly seems like the fall of Dayan with the new Fangshi and Moyu puzzles



I wouldn't say that. If anything, Dayan just has some competition now, instead of being just a monopoly on the speedcube market. I'm sure Dayan will keep going for a while yet


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 11, 2013)

Certainly, Dayan won't go wasting their profits around and I'm sure they can eventually come up with another great cube. For me, the one thing that convinced me to get one of these newer cubes was because of the anti-popping functions installed. My zhanchi pops occasionally and it can be extremely annoying. Furthermore I hear that these cubes are lighter


----------



## Florian (May 11, 2013)

this one does not pop!!!


----------



## Florian (May 11, 2013)

Just did a 7.31 single on this cube OMG!!!

1. 7.31 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R U' B2 F U' R' B' U2 L' U' 




TestSolves on the MoYu HuanYing --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5ZsroqSTYQ&list=UUoRWNtdskELxuzB4nNVdI6Q


----------



## Ninja (May 11, 2013)

Is it better than a Fangshi Shuang Ren? (In terms of speed, corner cutting, smoothness etc.)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 11, 2013)

Corner cutting YES.

That is said with certainty because of the design.


----------



## darkerarceus (May 12, 2013)




----------



## YddEd (May 12, 2013)

darkerarceus said:


>


*Does OH solve*
*Someone cries*
Lol good review though (I skipped a few things)


----------



## darkerarceus (May 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> *Does OH solve*
> *Someone cries*
> Lol good review though (I skipped a few things)



Lol, that was my sister, thanks.


----------



## Eric79 (May 12, 2013)

Looks liek a copy of the Ganspuzzle GansCube 2.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

Ouch.. WAYYYYY better then.. ugh. lol


----------



## emolover (May 14, 2013)

How long did it take you guys to get your prototypes? It's been 10 days for me.


----------



## darkerarceus (May 14, 2013)

emolover said:


> How long did it take you guys to get your prototypes? It's been 10 days for me.



Around 15 days.


----------



## feifucong (May 15, 2013)

It's not a copy but a improvement from gan2.


----------



## MarcelP (May 15, 2013)

Is there any news on when the pre-orders will be shipped or when mass production will start?


----------



## yockee (May 15, 2013)

Eric79 said:


> Looks liek a copy of the Ganspuzzle GansCube 2.



Eric, it's NOTHING like the Gans 2, hahaha. It's sooooo good, and doesn't have adjustable pieces. Anyway, my review of this should be up soon. I recorded it once and wasn't happy with it, so I did another one and think it's ok enough to post. Since it was a test cube, I was trying to make the review a bit more "normal" than my usual reviews, but at the same time, I was trying not to loose that Xxoxia touch.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 20, 2013)

There will be limited quantity for Golden and Silver Moyu huanying .Each color for 1200 pieces,300 pieces golden and 300 silver for sponsoring competitions) 
see :http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=97110&extra=page=1 posted by feifucong
Golden and Silver Moyu would be released on Mid-June.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

Nifty! Too bad there aren't any pictures.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Nifty! Too bad there aren't any pictures.



There are some pictures now.It has been uploaded
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=97110&extra=page=1


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

OWH!!

it would help if I checked out the other pages...

I still don't see them though? LOVE this smiley by the way: http://bbs.mf8-china.com/static/image/smiley/default/18.GIF


----------



## Ollie (May 20, 2013)

Not sure if this has been asked already, but...price?


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 20, 2013)




----------



## YddEd (May 20, 2013)

Or you could spray paint your HuanYing Gold/Silver


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 20, 2013)

haha,interesting


----------



## MarcelP (May 20, 2013)

Nice! If I like my normal Moyu, I would definatly want a metal coloured one


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

Can you read there if this is solid color or painted on Echo?


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 20, 2013)

This cube is not gilding but the material has the metal color from feifucong's reply
So,i supposed it is painted.
----
Some people said it's better for collecting rather than being cubed.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

Aha.. so the color will wear off in time when actually cubed. Thank you


----------



## YddEd (May 20, 2013)

Echo Cubing said:


> This cube is not gilding but the material has the metal color from feifucong's reply
> So,i supposed it is painted.
> ----
> Some people said it's better for collecting rather than being cubed.


I would keep it rather than cube with it too  Just keep it in a nice pattern.


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 20, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Aha.. so the color will wear off in time when actually cubed. Thank you


Just supposed from the replies. and feifucong didnt say clearly whether it would wear off..


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

Wait and see then.. keep us posted  thanks for the tip!


----------



## stensgaard (May 20, 2013)

Any more info about the "Pro" version?


----------



## feifucong (May 20, 2013)

Actually there are 4 more colourful cubes besides golden and silvery one.



Kattenvriendin said:


> Aha.. so the color will wear off in time when actually cubed. Thank you



These two were made by metallic plastics, not metallic coating.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for informing us


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 20, 2013)

I will be recieving one of these wallbuys sometime soon. Would there been any interest in me making a video? I know there are a lot out there, but if there is anything specific you want to see I can try and provide a video. I have a white zhanchi, and I should be getting a fangshi and a ss wind (lol) to compare it to at some point. I've never made a video before and I don't have a great camera so it won't be the best video.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 20, 2013)

Don't worry about that now.. my camera sucks too; it beeps every second if I keep my mouth shut lol and I cannot zoom in or out. I am glad it focusses at all! But still.. someone says they like the review I just made.. so.. don't let the hardware hold you back! Not everyone has great skills or setups, but that does not mean you cannot spit out a great review


----------



## cyoubx (May 20, 2013)

j0k3rj0k3r said:


> I will be recieving one of these wallbuys sometime soon. Would there been any interest in me making a video? I know there are a lot out there, but if there is anything specific you want to see I can try and provide a video. I have a white zhanchi, and I should be getting a fangshi and a ss wind (lol) to compare it to at some point. I've never made a video before and I don't have a great camera so it won't be the best video.



You don't get better at making videos until you start. I'd love to see your review


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 20, 2013)

Yay thanks for the motivation guys as soon as I get the instakill moyu in I'll do a review!


----------



## benskoning (May 23, 2013)

Got one today, it is now my new main. I will have these on pre-order soon.


----------



## kalyk (May 23, 2013)

FastTech now sells it for USD 8 : http://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10004615/1356109-moyu-huanying-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube


----------



## cowabunga (May 28, 2013)

This cube is awesome! It is my new main :tu


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 28, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> This cube is awesome! It is my new main :tu



What was your previous main?


----------



## cowabunga (May 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What was your previous main?


Guhong v1 with torpedoes and "godly guhong" mod. Minus center mod.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 28, 2013)

Cool... I have a Guhong v1 (48-pt edge mod) but no torpedoes. Is the HY less blocky? How does it compare to Guhong on smoothness? Is it much louder as I've heard?


----------



## cowabunga (May 28, 2013)

Well the bad thing about the cube is that it is loud... But it has gone down a bit since breaking it in and I have only lubed the core so far.
If by less blocky you mean it catches less in high speed then yes. Slightly.
The guhong is a little smoother but HY doesn't overshoot as easy.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like some people like the SR but others don't whereas I haven't heard as many negatives from people about the HY.


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

Mine landed in Holland yesterday, so I must be getting it today or tomorrow  Can't wait..


----------



## Gordon (May 29, 2013)

I've got mine since Monday and it is indeed a fast (as far as I can tell) cube.
The cube is realy loud, which I kind of don't like. Somehow I automatically turn slower because of the sound, but I'm sure that is only me.
The assembly is quite easy, the parts fit together without the need of much pressure compared to the Fangshi. The only thing is that the torpedos are quite loose before putting the two edge parts together, so pay attention not to loose it.

I've only lubed the core, and the cube ist really very fast from beginning. I've done maybe 20 solves with it, so I cannot tell how it feels when it is broken in.

Mine came with nice (more or less) half-bright stickers, which I really like, not the usual dayan-shengshou-standard-color-scheme.



Spoiler


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 29, 2013)

Gordon, I like the stickers. Hmmm... I don't think I like loud cubes either...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 29, 2013)

*drums fingers* Mine should be in the plane with his.. pretty much.. HEERRREEE.. 

bring to comp if you get it before I do lol


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

I think I am going to like this cube so much better than the Fangshi. I won a nice coupon with the 'customer of the day' from Echo, and with that I am probably going to buy the silver Moyu as well


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 29, 2013)

The one with the box you mean?


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

Yup. Seems like a nice 'must have' cube


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think I am going to like this cube so much better than the Fangshi.


Are you still loving your Fangshi?


----------



## mati1242 (May 29, 2013)

How about corner twists in Moyu compared to a FangShi?


----------



## Gordon (May 29, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> How about corner twists in Moyu compared to a FangShi?



Never had one, but I neither had one with the Fangshi. 
When I twist a corner with force, it takes the same ammount of force as for the Fangshi, and less than for a Zhanchi.


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Are you still loving your Fangshi?



No, I hate it. I am a bit torn about it. I have great times (I mean PB breaking times) on my Fangshi. That is because it is forgiving in algs, and I do not mess up algs. How ever, turning the cube (at speedsolving) cost way more enery than Dayans. This has delivered me an injury on my left lower arm. I have not cubed the last few days (other than a forum competition solve here and there) because my arm hurts too much. I have a competition on Sunday and I really wish I had not used the Fangshi that much.  It's pretty safe to say I will not be using the fangshi at the competion. Moves with right hand are ok (because I am right handed) but my left hand is not strong enough for the Fangshi.


----------



## mati1242 (May 29, 2013)

Corner twists on my Fangshi are the main disadvantage of this cube. 
I have like one on every 5 solves...
It's very annoying, and I heard from a couple of reviews that corner twists very easily on Moyu. 
I don't know how often does it occur during solves though.


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> How ever, turning the [Fangshi] cube (at speedsolving) cost way more energy than Dayans.


That's exactly the way I feel, and a nice way of summing up what I was trying to describe on the Fangshi thread. Good luck with recovery of your arm!


----------



## cowabunga (May 29, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> corner twists very easily on Moyu


Corner twists happens if your tension is too loose. I like my tension so that the cube can cut 45° but only barely and I have had 0 twists so far.
I also have a fangshi and I agree that it takes too much force to turn.


----------



## YddEd (May 29, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Corner twists on my Fangshi are the main disadvantage of this cube.
> I have like one on every 5 solves...
> It's very annoying, and I heard from a couple of reviews that corner twists very easily on Moyu.
> I don't know how often does it occur during solves though.


Corners can twist easily if you physically twist them


----------



## Lagom (May 29, 2013)

Ive got corner twist problems on my fangshi but never on my moyu so far. Just got it yesterday so im not gonna say too much ,but its certainly a good cube!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 29, 2013)

DANGGG loud cube indeed!! Just listen to it when he makes the checkerboard.. gee...


----------



## Gordon (May 29, 2013)

That's interessting. I have a black cube and the box is white.


----------



## Username (May 29, 2013)

Gordon said:


> That's interessting. I have a black cube and the box is white.



Black cubes come with white boxes, and white come with black boxes


----------



## Lagom (May 29, 2013)

So ive had it long enough to give you my opinion now 
Its not very broken in tho, keep that in mind

+
Center caps very good. They dont fly off, yet fairly easy to get off.
No pops.
Great corner cutting
No lock ups

-
Loud
Not smooth at all
Cheap feeling, very hard plastic

Conclusion: Great cube, but I dont think most people will like the feeling of it. Im gonna keep playing with it tho, but ill probably end up with the zhanchi as usual!


----------



## emolover (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> No, I hate it. I am a bit torn about it. I have great times (I mean PB breaking times) on my Fangshi. That is because it is forgiving in algs, and I do not mess up algs. How ever, turning the cube (at speedsolving) cost way more enery than Dayans. This has delivered me an injury on my left lower arm. I have not cubed the last few days (other than a forum competition solve here and there) because my arm hurts too much. I have a competition on Sunday and I really wish I had not used the Fangshi that much.  It's pretty safe to say I will not be using the fangshi at the competion. Moves with right hand are ok (because I am right handed) but my left hand is not strong enough for the Fangshi.



I'm sorry but jeez, man up and try a Rubik's brand. Back when I started, that's what people used for their first year of cubing.


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 30, 2013)

emolover said:


> I'm sorry but jeez, man up and try a Rubik's brand. Back when I started, that's what people used for their first year of cubing.



Aren't you like 15 yo?


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> Aren't you like 15 yo?



I have been 18 for a couple months. Aren't you like 15?


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 30, 2013)

emolover said:


> I have been 18 for a couple months. Aren't you like 15?



No, I'm like 21. Not that much of a difference, but I'm pretty sure neither I nor you were around when people used rubik's cubes for their first year of cubing. Maybe @MarcelP was from that time (kinda kidding Marcel hahaha)


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 30, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> No, I'm like 21. Not that much of a difference, but I'm pretty sure neither I nor you were around when people used rubik's cubes for their first year of cubing. Maybe @MarcelP was from that time (kinda kidding Marcel hahaha)



People still do this...


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> No, I'm like 21. Not that much of a difference, but I'm pretty sure neither I nor you were around when people used rubik's cubes for their first year of cubing. Maybe @MarcelP was from that time (kinda kidding Marcel hahaha)



Dude I have been cubing since 2008. The cubes were awful in comparison to now.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 30, 2013)

Haha you young people... when I started cubing there were no other cubes besides the Rubik's Cube.

... Fortunately I wasn't trying to be fast then.


----------



## MarcelP (May 30, 2013)

I have used original Rubiks for years. But then I had no method, and did not cube for speed. I am so glad these days there are better cubes. Otherwise I probably would not have been in this hobby.


----------



## angham (May 30, 2013)

I just got mine, it's unbelievably good, already pb ao12.
It just turns so effortlessly


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 30, 2013)

Tyjet66 said:


> People still do this...



People who are too lazy to research about speedcubing before they start. My first cube was a f II, and I never had a Rubik's brand cube


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 30, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> People who are too lazy to research about speedcubing before they start. My first cube was a f II, and I never had a Rubik's brand cube



Not necessarily true. I had a Rubik's brand for a little over a year before moving onto an F-II. By that time, I had researched lubricating my Rubik's brand, how to modify it to make it better, and the Petrus method. At that point, my Rubik's brand had some corner-cutting ability, required little-to-no force to turn (comparable to F-II), and I was getting good with the Petrus method.

tl;dr - just because you use a Rubik's brand, doesn't mean you haven't done much research.


----------



## uniacto (May 30, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> People who are too lazy to research about speedcubing before they start. My first cube was a f II, and I never had a Rubik's brand cube



most people don't pick up a cube with the intention to speedcube, you do realize this, right?

Many just find a Rubiks or storebought lying around and want to solve it, and later on, discover speedcubing.


----------



## lcsbiffi (May 30, 2013)

Tyjet66 said:


> Not necessarily true. I had a Rubik's brand for a little over a year before moving onto an F-II. By that time, I had researched lubricating my Rubik's brand, how to modify it to make it better, and the Petrus method. At that point, my Rubik's brand had some corner-cutting ability, required little-to-no force to turn (comparable to F-II), and I was getting good with the Petrus method.
> 
> tl;dr - just because you use a Rubik's brand, doesn't mean you haven't done much research.



It means for me, anyone who reads just a little before start speedcubing knows that a Rubik's brand is bad. It doesn't corner cuts, the tensions are not adjustable and requires modding just to be considered a bad cube lol. Also, a Rubik's brand is rather expensive compared to better brands


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 31, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> It means for me, anyone who reads just a little before start speedcubing knows that a Rubik's brand is bad. It doesn't corner cuts, the tensions are not adjustable and requires modding just to be considered a bad cube lol. Also, a Rubik's brand is rather expensive compared to better brands



I Average about 16-17 with my Zhanchi and about 18 with my Rubiks brand.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 31, 2013)

lcsbiffi said:


> It means for me, anyone who reads just a little before start speedcubing knows that a Rubik's brand is bad. It doesn't corner cuts, the tensions are not adjustable and requires modding just to be considered a bad cube lol. Also, a Rubik's brand is rather expensive compared to better brands


And what would you say to a 14 year old with little money and parents who refuse to order things online? When you only have one option, you go for said option. Besides, I got my original cube as a gift.


----------



## Thaynara (May 31, 2013)

Haven't been active in the cubing community for the past few months but I've seen quite a lot new brands on the market lately so I decided to give a shot to this cube. Thought about getting the Fanshi over the MoYu but I got a good deal from Wallbuys. Also, decided to go with the white body over the black body cube just because it looks nicer and besides that, Florian's review convinced me to buy it. 
Can't wait to see how this cube will performs since there's a lot of sweet words about it. Might do an unboxing video on it as I haven't upload nothing for months now.


----------



## Lagom (May 31, 2013)

How about we discuss the HuanYing and not the Rubiks brand...

Has anyone broken in their cube a bit yet? Any difference?
Anyone tried any mods?
Lubing and tensioning conclusions?


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 31, 2013)

Lagom said:


> How about we discuss the HuanYing and not the Rubiks brand...


My MoYo HuanYing is better than my Rubik's brand. Ha.

Seriously though, I'm not sure how I like this compared to the Zhanchi. It's loud, very loud, and it seems to lock up a lot. I've only had it for two days though, so we'll see.


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

uniacto said:


> most people don't pick up a cube with the intention to speedcube, you do realize this, right?
> 
> Many just find a Rubiks or storebought lying around and want to solve it, and later on, discover speedcubing.


I actually started with a cheap cube with caps on the corners and edges lol. It turned great.


----------



## Lagom (May 31, 2013)

Yeah Im not sure either...I actually think it might be better than a Zhanchi, but the feeling is not there
If it was the same plastic, and the pieces had the same weight as the Zhanchi pieces, I bet it would kick ass 



Tyjet66 said:


> My MoYo HuanYing is better than my Rubik's brand. Ha.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm not sure how I like this compared to the Zhanchi. It's loud, very loud, and it seems to lock up a lot. I've only had it for two days though, so we'll see.


----------



## Carrot (May 31, 2013)

what if I told you guys that I have a purple Moyu with glitter?  (and it came without stickers)


----------



## ottozing (May 31, 2013)

Pics pls


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 31, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Yeah Im not sure either...I actually think it might be better than a Zhanchi, but the feeling is not there
> If it was the same plastic, and the pieces had the same weight as the Zhanchi pieces, I bet it would kick ass



So... if it was a Zhanchi, then it would be a Zhanchi?


----------



## YddEd (May 31, 2013)

Odder said:


> what if I told you guys that I have a purple Moyu with glitter?  (and it came without stickers)


Do you have a green one?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Purple with glitter.. lemme guess.. pieces have ridges?

Ghosthand cube


----------



## CuberCritic (May 31, 2013)

The MoYu HuanYing is louder than I like... Has anyone been too annoyed with this to make it their main? I like the cube, but it's just too noisy.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (May 31, 2013)

I just got this cube today, here are my first impressions.

First the stickers: They are not your normal stickers, the are almost like a half bright set. Also the stickers are square, they aren't fitted.

Next the center caps: When I got the cube the center caps were protruding up and I still can not push them down, I am going to look at the screws later on.

The turning: The turning is great, It came pre-lubed and I don't think I need to lube it at all, it has a slight scratchy feel, also it has a dry feeling even with lube in it but I personally like that feeling.

The springs: On 4 of the sides I can here spring noises.

Corner cutting: The normal corner cutting on this cube out of the box is great, it can can past 45 degrees with nor problem at all, it can also reverse cut nearly a full cubie without much effort.

The cube also has a very cheap feeling, but still preforms great.

All in all, I like this more then my Zhanchi, personally I hate my zhanchi though. I recommend this cube to anyone skeptical about buying it.


----------



## MarcelP (May 31, 2013)

CuberCritic said:


> The MoYu HuanYing is louder than I like... Has anyone been too annoyed with this to make it their main? I like the cube, but it's just too noisy.


I have a second one coming my way and I will be testing that cube by filling the corners with glue or anything that will work to see if I can get rid of the noise.


----------



## Jhahoua (May 31, 2013)

and I'm in the top 100 in the US for pyraminx


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 31, 2013)

just got mine 5 mins ago. Few solves done. Its super different than the zhanchi. Not sure how I feel about it


----------



## Carrot (May 31, 2013)

For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...




go for higher res for better view of the glitter


----------



## Lagom (Jun 1, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> So... if it was a Zhanchi, then it would be a Zhanchi?




If it was of the same plastic quality of a Zhanchi; It would beat the Zhanchi...


----------



## garathnor (Jun 1, 2013)

Odder said:


> For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Where do i get one of those?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

Odder said:


> For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You better not sell that. It might be rare.  (Ill pay $1,000 for it.  ) Jkjk


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anyone else try to apply the stickers that came with the HuanYing with application tape? I found they were very slightly off so I applied them manually. Also the bright orange stickers aren't quite opaque enough so they get dark when applied to a black cube. They also are very stiff almost like a hybrid tile/vinyl sticker. Now I'm annoyed that I didn't just put some cubesmiths on it .


----------



## Lagom (Jun 3, 2013)

Ive been using my Huanying for a while now, and I've gotta say its definitely the best cube on the market.

I'm not too found of the feeling and the loudness tho, so I put some sound damping foam in all the pieces. It made it heavier and a bit more quiet. The feeling got a little better and less "toy-ish".


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you give a link to the damping foam product you used?


----------



## Lagom (Jun 3, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Can you give a link to the damping foam product you used?



http://biltema.se/sv/Bil---MC/Bilstereo/Monteringsdetaljer/Dampmaterial-till-hogtalare-5-st-31605/

Its cheap universal stuff from my "hardware" store. I cut out pieces of about 2x2 inches


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 3, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Now I'm annoyed that I didn't just put some cubesmiths on it .



Luckily you can still do that  I am thinking about doing the same. When nervous (at a competition) my hands get slippery. And Moyu stickers are very slippery. With Cubesmith stickers I don't seem to have that problem. Also, the standard (halfbright) Cubesmith stickers for 57 mm cube are bigger, which help me with better lookahead. I have nearly no look ahead with the Moyu. I am expecting a black Moyu any day now. If lookahead goes better on the black one (which normally is the case with me) the Moyu will be my main.



Odder said:


> For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...
> video ~
> go for higher res for better view of the glitter



That is pretty cool! Did you get it by accident? what did you order?


----------



## yockee (Jun 3, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Corner twists happens if your tension is too loose. I like my tension so that the cube can cut 45° but only barely and I have had 0 twists so far.
> I also have a fangshi and I agree that it takes too much force to turn.



My fangshi is effortless to turn after cleaning all lube off the pieces.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> That is pretty cool! Did you get it by accident? what did you order?



I ordered a black one stickered and assembled


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 3, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Ive been using my Huanying for a while now, and I've gotta say its definitely the best cube on the market.
> 
> I'm not too found of the feeling and the loudness tho, so I put some sound damping foam in all the pieces. It made it heavier and a bit more quiet. The feeling got a little better and less "toy-ish".



Any chance you could make a small video of this?


----------



## renchi11 (Jun 3, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Any chance you could make a small video of this?



Yes i am interested too. I dont mind the sound and love the feel of it. But i am curious hehe


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jun 3, 2013)

I just pre ordered a gold one!


----------



## Lagom (Jun 4, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Any chance you could make a small video of this?



Yeah I could do that  My camera is not that good tho.
Ill do it tomorrow!


----------



## KarlCubing (Jun 4, 2013)

Do you think the HY is better than the Fangshi?


----------



## Lagom (Jun 4, 2013)

KarlCubing said:


> Do you think the HY is better than the Fangshi?



IMO the HY is better, but the Fangshi is also really nice.
The HY is just so forgiving, it never locks up for me. The fangshi is smoother, but it tends to lock upp a bit more and it needs more accurate turning. The fangshi is super quiet in comparement tho, so its great for the bus...

Right now I´m using both + the zhanchi. They're all great cubes, but very different 

If u prefare the guhong over the zhanchi, u´d probably prefer the fangshi...


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 4, 2013)

Lagom said:


> IMO the HY is better, but the Fangshi is also really nice.
> The HY is just so forgiving, it never locks up for me. The fangshi is smoother, but it tends to lock upp a bit more and it needs more accurate turning. The fangshi is super quiet in comparement tho, so its great for the bus...
> 
> Right now I´m using both + the zhanchi. They're all great cubes, but very different
> ...



This is pretty much how I feel! I didn't even realize how forgiving the hy was and how much it didn't lock up until I went back to the zhanchi from an ao100 with the HY. It's amazing, but I feel like it's "exhausting." Obviously my fingers aren't gonna get tired or anything, but I feel like it takes more turning force than a zhanchi, but the HY is quicker somehow. It's the weirdest thing.


----------



## Crowned xerxes (Jun 4, 2013)

j0k3rj0k3r said:


> This is pretty much how I feel! I didn't even realize how forgiving the hy was and how much it didn't lock up until I went back to the zhanchi from an ao100 with the HY. It's amazing, but I feel like it's "exhausting." Obviously my fingers aren't gonna get tired or anything, but I feel like it takes more turning force than a zhanchi, but the HY is quicker somehow. It's the weirdest thing.


Really? My zhanchi is slow and sucks. The Moyu is easy as hell to turn for me.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 4, 2013)

Crowned xerxes said:


> Really? My zhanchi is slow and sucks. The Moyu is easy as hell to turn for me.



Yeah the HY is faster, but its rougher I guess is what I'm trying to say. Not really harder but rougher. I feel like an ***** trying to describe it lol.

edit:: idi0t is censored?!


----------



## WhipeeDip (Jun 4, 2013)

How easy does this pop? I'm currently using the Fangshi as my main due to the lack of pops, but wish it was faster. Might switch to this if it doesn't pop easily.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 4, 2013)

Odder said:


> For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Apparently it's a prototype of the gold and silver version. It may be mass-produced in this colour, but that hasn't been decided yet.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 4, 2013)

Odder said:


> Apparently it's a prototype of the gold and silver version. It may be mass-produced in this colour, but that hasn't been decided yet.



sell it nao for big big profits xD


----------



## Lagom (Jun 4, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> How easy does this pop? I'm currently using the Fangshi as my main due to the lack of pops, but wish it was faster. Might switch to this if it doesn't pop easily.



It doesn't pop


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2013)

Am i the only one who hates this?
It's clacky, flimsy, locky, unforgiving and noisy



Lagom said:


> If u prefare the guhong over the zhanchi, u´d probably prefer the fangshi...


Lies


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Am i the only one who hates this?
> It's clacky, flimsy, locky, unforgiving and noisy



Sounds like my kind of cube. I prefer cubes that feel like they could explode at any moment, but I hate when they actually do.


----------



## Username (Jun 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Am i the only one who hates this?
> It's clacky, flimsy, locky, unforgiving and noisy
> 
> 
> Lies



Do you hate all the new cubes?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, although 'all' means 2


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 4, 2013)

I got rid of a little bit of the noise of the Moyu

Like this:


Spoiler



Disclaimer, if you don't want to waste a perfectly good cube, I do not recommend you do this 






Construction glue






Fill all corners like this





Dry in sun





I average around 27 - 28 so this Ao5 proves it is still fast:

http://youtu.be/-QnC17yY21s

Big plus: Less noise
Down side: It does not feel 'airy'.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 4, 2013)

I bet those caps are stuck in place now too huh *giggle*


----------



## Konsta (Jun 4, 2013)

It's very hard to see how I could make myself like this cube. It seems to be best at pretty loose tension, but it still feels kinda bad in my hands. I don't mind it being loud, but when it performs this bad in my hands, I just can't use it. This cube is fast, but locking is the worst thing for me, I really need my cubes to be smooth/non-locky, even more smooth than fast, both would be better ofc.
Gonna stick to my zhanchi still. I made completely clean-up to it yesterday, for the longest time it was very gummy and slow, so I kinda revived it from being half dead. Funny how bad feeling cube can kill your cubing spirit, where good one boosts it up. And that can happen with any cube, depending how it is tensioned/lubed etc. Therefore I will keep my eyes open if someone finds something great for this huanying to make it so that even I like to use it, I have my doubts tho.


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahhh crap.. Now I need to buy one, just to try the glue 'trick'..!


----------



## windhero (Jun 4, 2013)

The WeiLong opened for pre-order just now. Ordered mine just now as well. I suppose we can discuss here until a proper thread about the WeiLong will be made!



hknowstore.com said:


> << MoYu WCA Competition Scholarship Scheme (3x3x3 Cube event, Single)
> For the cuber who break the current WCA world record of 3x3x3 Cube event,
> Single, in the official WCA competition, we shall offer him/her RMB 10,000
> ( about USD 1,600 ) as scholarship.
> ...



Now this is an interesting way to promote a cube  Seems like they are taking killing the Dayan brand seriously. Also the expiry date makes me think, that this is the product of the year for them. They wouldn't be making this unless they had plans to release a better cube on the market during 2013, now would they?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 5, 2013)

I just got my MoYu Huanying and it's amazing. One of the screws I couldn't screw in enough but whatever.
The stickers came placed right on the edges so it's pretty sharp :/ I will be using this for OH though. Love it


----------



## stoic (Jun 5, 2013)

windhero said:


> Now this is an interesting way to promote a cube  Seems like they are taking killing the Dayan brand seriously.



If I was Dayan I would offer double as a prize


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

Is this cube worth it?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 5, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Is this cube worth it?


Yup. The corners on the pieces are pretty sharp though.


----------



## windhero (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd wait for the WeiLong if you aren't in a hurry. To me it seems like the WeiLong is a smoother HuanYing. However I'd wait for some serious prototype review before rushing into buying, unless you have spare cash to throw around.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 5, 2013)

windhero said:


> I'd wait for the WeiLong if you aren't in a hurry. To me it seems like the WeiLong is a smoother HuanYing. However I'd wait for some serious prototype review before rushing into buying, unless you have spare cash to throw around.



It might turn out like the Witlong vs. Wityou though. The Wityou was supposed to be much better, and it sucked.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 5, 2013)

Today I received my black MoYu. The stickers on the black look less cool. I like the stickers on the white one. But on the black cube the orange is much darker.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahhh thin stickers, that is. I had the same thing happen on my tuttminx when I was stickering it. I took the caps all off to tension it.. and had two caps left where I could not tell which cap belonged with what.

Now I have good eyes.. I may be deaf, but NOT blind LOL

Annoying!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 5, 2013)

No, they are not thin. I removed them and placed an orange sticker on a white cube. It's just a complete darker orange. The other colors are the same.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 5, 2013)

WEIRD!! One would say that they should be alike.. :confused:


----------



## YddEd (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh yeah, last night I don't know why but I thought the MoYu looked smaller than my other cubes. Looks like it IS smaller. I measured it and it was 55mm.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 14, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Oh yeah, last night I don't know why but I thought the MoYu looked smaller than my other cubes. Looks like it IS smaller. I measured it and it was 55mm.


I have two HuangYings from two different stores and both are smaller than my 57mm Zhanchis. They are both exact the same size as my Lingyuns.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have two HuangYings from two different stores and both are smaller than my 57mm Zhanchis. They are both exact the same size as my Lingyuns.


I guess they would be  Perfect size for OH too.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jun 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> No, they are not thin. I removed them and placed an orange sticker on a white cube. It's just a complete darker orange. The other colors are the same.



That's odd. When I used the original Moyu stickers on mine, I noticed as I peeled the orange off that they were semi translucent so when they are put on a black cube, it got even darker. Odd that they are different from white to black cube. Anyway, I hated the Moyu/YJ stickers and put some cubical 'regular 57mm fitted' stickers on it.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my gold one today! It looks awesome and turns extremely well. It is an awesome addition to my collection!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I have two HuangYings from two different stores and both are smaller than my 57mm Zhanchis. They are both exact the same size as my Lingyuns.


I have two Huanyings as well. If I stretch my arms wide and turn one with each hand, I sound like a turboprop


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 15, 2013)

love my huanying...just that the cube is quite loud..


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2013)

I set fire to a piece by accident when i tried to fill it


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 15, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I set fire to a piece by accident when i tried to fill it



Fill it with what?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 15, 2013)

Hot glue
It melted slightly so i tried to push it back with a gentle flame and yeah


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 15, 2013)

Good job, good job
NOT lol


----------



## MisterChris (Jul 2, 2013)

Odder said:


> For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A purple HuanYing is available on HKnowstore, I believe that it was listed today. If it is the same color, it would be pretty bad for you through.
Here's the link: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=b716ceb3-1c94-4ee1-bbf9-b57760236065
There are also blue, green and red ones available


----------



## YddEd (Jul 4, 2013)

Odder said:


> For people who doesn't believe me about the purple cube...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Videp
> ...


I guess everyone can get one now.Yours might be a prototype though. You like green?


----------

